# New D4 Audi A8 Body Kit Invents "RS8" Look



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Though perhaps they've wished otherwise, every Audi enthusiast knows Ingolstadt's never affixed its RS initials on the backside of its Q-ship A8. Likely executives and brand managers don't think the raw performance nature suits Audi's big Q-ship though that hasn't stopped Germany's Hofele Design from taking a stab at it and with a very clean result.

To be honest, Audi's consistent design language has created an environment where wild bodykits are more often mocked than embraced. Hofele cued onto this trend years ago and has been doing "update" look body kits for the big Audi for several generations. Still, from the front at least, this might be one of the cleanest executions of the OE+ body kit designs we've seen.










It would appear that the front of the A8 makes use of lines seen on the RS 5... almost as if they'd been photoshopped on there. And, where aftermarket body kits usually give away their non-OE nature in details such as air vents and trim, this one rather deftly seems to use the pieces from the RS 5. Were this particular car wearing the A8's optional 21-inch "rotor" alloys as also seen on the RS 5, the look would be very convincing (and yes, for the truly detail oriented it would still be lacking an RS grille and a few other small items).

Of course, if your A8's got the various cameras and such mounted down in the "foglight" position, this may not be the body kit for you. Still, the OE consistent appearance has us majorly intrigued.









At the rear, the look is less OE. There's an add-on trunk spoiler that is understated for those looking for such a thing, though the rear valance is obviously aftermarket. However, were it painted a matte black it would also be quite attractively understated.

Here's the original press release.



> *The new Audi A8 „SR 8“ by Hofele Design is elegant and sportive at the same time. *
> Perfectly balanced aerodynamics combined with exclusive and individual design convert the well-behaved limousine into a very special sports car dressed with a dynamic, sportive suit.
> 
> The new body kit shows how an original „RS8“ made by Audi might look like.
> ...


We've added quite a few more photos of the new Hofele D4 A8 body kit to our photo gallery. Check them out after the jump.

* PHOTO GALLERY: Audi A8 D4 by Hofele *


----------

